# Hot n tots



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Had some skanky tots laying around so I figured why not throw some paint on them. This is what I came up with.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Cant post pics..hmmm


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

If you copy and paste them in, that still seems to work.


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

No pic (let's see those tots)!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

20181018_164143


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

I dont know what is going on, I can't post photos anymore


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

There is a thread in "sound off" that will help. Lot's of people having the same problem.

https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/...pload-pics-you-can-do-it.624345/#post-6904438


----------



## rkc118 (Oct 30, 2014)

i painted the words "eat me" on an old tot once. it worked!


----------



## Troutstkr (Oct 6, 2018)

What do you guys use to paint lures? 

Do you have an air brush set up? 

I've thought about starting to do some stick baits. Not sure what to get to paint and how much to spend.


----------



## lodge lounger (Sep 16, 2005)

Kinda weird, but I find some a my most effective tots hardly got any paint left on em at all. Just that vanilla ice cream color and beat to crap. Makes me think the action is more important.


----------



## Troutstkr (Oct 6, 2018)

lodge lounger said:


> Kinda weird, but I find some a my most effective tots hardly got any paint left on em at all. Just that vanilla ice cream color and beat to crap. Makes me think the action is more important.


Presentation, presentation, presentation, more than anything else, period.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

lodge lounger said:


> Kinda weird, but I find some a my most effective tots hardly got any paint left on em at all. Just that vanilla ice cream color and beat to crap. Makes me think the action is more important.


My best producing hot n tot EVER for steel is a white with black dots. The older it got and turned more pale the better it produced.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

I give up on pics. This is absurd


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Mr Burgundy said:


> I give up on pics. This is absurd





Mr Burgundy said:


> I give up on pics. This is absurd


Yes it is.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

Mr Burgundy said:


> My best producing hot n tot EVER for steel is a white with black dots. The older it got and turned more pale the better it produced.


I think older lures getting better with age, at least for crankbaits, has a lot to do with the sureface getting nicked up, creating a slightly erratic action, like the scatter raps try to do out of the package. The more fish, the more surface damage it takes, and it keeps getting better.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

piketroller said:


> I think older lures getting better with age, at least for crankbaits, has a lot to do with the sureface getting nicked up, creating a slightly erratic action, like the scatter raps try to do out of the package. The more fish, the more surface damage it takes, and it keeps getting better.


That's why I take mine out of the package and pound them with a hammer and fork before using them. Gives them that chewed on look... 

<not serious>


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

IT WORKED!!!


----------

